# Old Irwin auger bits: looking for info



## chgans (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I'm currently an article about vintage auger bits.
I'm looking for old materials (ads, brochure, catalog).
Does anyone has tips to share?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...

would that be reading or writing an article???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum....

See if you can find information from "Traditional Tools Group".


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have quite a few. If they are sharp they are almost as fast as power drilling.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure about old ones, but don't they make a bit with three spurs. Nothing like it for getting through thick construction lumber.


----------



## chgans (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry, didn't realised my post had error, so let me re-phrase it:

I'm writing an article about IRWIN auger bits, with a focus on early ones: from 1885 to 1920's.
The article is a work in progress and is available online, but as i'm a new user, i cannot have URLs in my post :crying:

This article is for collectors who want to identified how old are their Irwin auger bits, there's a section about box/cases too.

I'm looking for people who would have old catalogues and are willing to share information.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We can allow it if it's not for profit and doesn't require registering on the site. Write out the link but leave off the www and space the .com, org, or net a few spaces away and our security system should let it through. I can go there and copy the url and then edit your post to add a working link.


----------



## chgans (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi, thanks for that.
It's not for profit, and it's open to anyone, no paywall, registration, ...
chgans DOT design DOT blog /2020/06/06/irwin-auger-bits/


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome to Router Forums chgans. Hope you can stick around & enjoy the ride. James JJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Excellent article Ch'Gans. It makes an interesting read. https://chgans.design.blog/2020/06/06/irwin-auger-bits/


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Excellent article Ch'Gans. It makes an interesting read. https://chgans.design.blog/2020/06/06/irwin-auger-bits/


yup...


----------

